# LGBT should be united to protect our rights



## darwing (Aug 1, 2017)

Do you support gay marrige?What's your opinion about organizations that stand against gay liberties?
What would you say to supporters of anti-gay organizations?


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

I support gay marriage but fighting to protect gay rights sound like a lot work.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 1, 2017)

I support freedom in all things.

the lgbt community does not.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

Nobody gives a shit what queers do anymore.

Leave us the fuck alone and let the AIDS virus do it's job.


----------



## darwing (Aug 1, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> I support freedom in all things.
> 
> the lgbt community does not.


Why?!Tell me the reason


----------



## darwing (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> Nobody gives a shit what queers do anymore.
> 
> Leave us the fuck alone and let the AIDS virus do it's job.


How negative it is！！


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

darwing said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody gives a shit what queers do anymore.
> ...



What do you want? A fucking cookie?

There are so many more issues of actual relevance, but you fucking perverts are so self absorbed about your problem you just can't worry about anything else.

There are REAL problems we face as a society, and you're  butthurt that not everyone exhalts your deviance.  

Be yourself, have pride in who you are, then shut the fuck up and live your life like everyone else.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



As a self absorbed pervert I take issue with your AIDS comment.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> As a self absorbed pervert I take issue with your AIDS comment.



So don't go bareback...

Is a little self indulgence so important?

At least you don't demand approval from the rest of the world.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 1, 2017)

darwing said:


> Do you support gay marrige?What's your opinion about organizations that stand against gay liberties?
> What would you say to supporters of anti-gay organizations?



Specifically which rights are you speaking about?  Is it just marriage? Or are there others?


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> So don't go bareback...



Is there any other way?


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > So don't go bareback...
> ...



Yeah.

Have more monogamous relationships with people who don't randomly expose themselves through risky promiscuity.

Worked great for the rest of us.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Wow. That sounds like a fucking borefest.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Wow. That sounds like a fucking borefest.



I can only provide you with what I've learned in life.

Yeah, it's not some awesome fuck fest like the Romans had. 

Look how they ended up though.

I'm all about leaving you alone to do as you please though. When you start demanding I fund your treatment from some shit you picked up after doing things other people warned you about, because for whatever reason you didn't have the instinct to avoid,  you're not likely to garner any sympathy or compliance.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> Yeah, it's not some awesome fuck fest like the Romans had.



In truth ... Roman society was actually quite prudish.  Married couples only had sex in the dark (and mostly clothed).  Adultery was a sin punishable by death (for a woman).  Only widows were allowed to engage in sexual activity once their husbands were out of the picture ... quite an inducement for Mariticide.

The stories of Roman orgies so prevalent in our concept of the Romans were actually a creation of the early xtians to provide a cautionary tale against Paganism.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 1, 2017)

darwing said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I support freedom in all things.
> ...


I support freedoms b/c I'm a Constitutional conservative.

lgbt does not b/c they force people to provide them services.

property rights are a fundamental of America.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

fncceo said:


> In truth ... Roman society was actually quite prudish.  Married couples only had sex in the dark (and mostly clothed).  Adultery was a sin punishable by death (for a woman).  Only widows were allowed to engage in sexual activity once their husbands were out of the picture ... quite an inducement for Mariticide.
> 
> The stories of Roman orgies so prevalent in our concept of the Romans were actually a creation of the early xtians to provide a cautionary tale against Paganism.



I've heard that for commoners a much more modest lifestyle was was standard. The aristocracy wasn't confined by the same rules.

I've seen archeological documentaries that showed recovered artwork from bath houses covered up in Pompeii that depicted all sorts of perversion. The sort of shit I'll bet are true about that meat puppet faggot former "president" in Chicago bath houses.

Except he had coke.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. That sounds like a fucking borefest.
> ...



The Romans lasted thousands of years. Damn good run if you ask me.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


yea

by killing their neighbors or making serfs and slaves of them.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Yeah. They were pretty awesome.

Except for that whole killing Jesus thing. That was kinda dickish on their part.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> The Romans lasted thousands of years. Damn good run if you ask me.



As an empire?

Not quite. As things fluctuated from the time of conquests in 27BC the collapse of any vestige of the Empire in 1461 your looking at less than plural thousands.

I don't want to seem trivial, but the true Roman Empire collapsed in 395AD. Less than 500 years. Yeah that's a good run, but I doubt faggotry is what took them that far.


I don't believe it is what brought them down either though. That idea is stupid.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The Romans lasted thousands of years. Damn good run if you ask me.
> ...



It is a stupid argument to say homosexuality brought down the Roman empire. If somebody argued that It was their acceptance of Christianity that brought them down you'd call them fucking retarded, and rightfully so. We all know the old saying about correlation versus causation.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm not familiar with how gay rights are in Canada, but the LGBT community doesn't have it THAT bad in America anymore. No, it's not perfect, but I think after witnessing our country's history of fighting for civil rights many people never expected everything to just be awesome all at once. Baby steps have to be made. And unfortunately sometimes terrible shit like the Matthew Shepard incident or the Birmingham church bombing have to happen before people start paying attention.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 1, 2017)

darwing said:


> Do you support gay marrige?What's your opinion about organizations that stand against gay liberties?
> What would you say to supporters of anti-gay organizations?



1- NO
2- Supportive
3- Great job. Keep up the good work

Do I get an A+?

-Geaux


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Yeah. They were pretty awesome.
> 
> Except for that whole killing Jesus thing. That was kinda dickish on their part.



According to biblical scripture it was a "democratic" desicion...

The "people" wanted obama....

I mean Barabas....


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. They were pretty awesome.
> ...


They had a plebiscite?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 1, 2017)

Queers need to 'clean' up their act. It's not a very healthy lifestyle

-Geaux

*Study finds homosexuals less healthy, happy than heterosexuals*

*SYDNEY, Australia, July 20, 2015 (LifeSiteNews) – A major study funded by the Australian government has found that homosexuals are less personally fulfilled, have more health problems, and are not as happy in their relationships as "straight" people.

In fact, the Household, Income and Labour Dynamics in Australia (HILDA) surveys reveal a marked difference in people's experiences based on their sexual identity. Participants are followed over time, and in-depth interviews are conducted annually with all adult members of each household. 

For the first time in the study's 12-year history, respondents' sexual identity was researched as it relates to life satisfaction. The results were striking.

Study finds homosexuals less healthy, happy than heterosexuals*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 1, 2017)

darwing said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I support freedom in all things.
> ...


/----/ Fundamental Christians being forced to sell wedding cakes to gays.  Yet you freaks would never consider making the same demand of a Muslim baker.  And if a gay baker refused to sell a cake decorated with the saying Homosexuality is a sin, you freaks wouldn't say a word in protest.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Queers need to 'clean' up their act. It's not a very healthy lifestyle
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...



A professor from Melbourne's Institute of Applied Economic and Social Research  attributed it to societal discrimination, but was disputed by some guy from from an organization called Americans For Truth About Homosexuality that is designated as a hate group by the SPLC. Hmmm. I wonder who is more legit?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2017)

Protect rights from what/who?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Queers need to 'clean' up their act. It's not a very healthy lifestyle
> ...


SPLC? Really? Lol


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 1, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Queers need to 'clean' up their act. It's not a very healthy lifestyle
> ...




It ain't a bunch of commies from the splc I can promise you that.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



I don't care what the SPLC says about him. You can't just glance over the fact that he has zero credentials whatsoever to dispute a professor of what I imagine is a respected institute in Australia where the study was conducted. His credentials are that he has headed a couple anti-LGBT groups, and his assumptions are based on nothing scientific.


----------



## darwing (Aug 1, 2017)

fncceo said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support gay marrige?What's your opinion about organizations that stand against gay liberties?
> ...


With the same rights as ordinary people


----------



## fncceo (Aug 1, 2017)

darwing said:


> With the same rights as ordinary people



What rights do 'ordinary people' enjoy that that LGBTQQIP2SAA do not?  Specifically?


----------



## darwing (Aug 1, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


So rude!


----------



## darwing (Aug 1, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support gay marrige?What's your opinion about organizations that stand against gay liberties?
> ...


You may be very humorous, but it's not funny for me


----------



## fncceo (Aug 1, 2017)

darwing said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > darwing said:
> ...



Matthew ... c'est vous?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 2, 2017)

darwing said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > darwing said:
> ...



You asked (3) questions that I directly answered. Why ask them if you are only looking for answers you agree with?

-Geaux


----------



## darwing (Aug 3, 2017)

*LGBT Great!*


----------

